# LOOKING FOR DTG PRINTING IN TEXAS CLOSE TO HOUSTON!!!



## idesign1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey there, I'm looking for a DTG and screen printing company in Houston Texas or close to do wholesale work for me.... I've been in the design and screen printing industry for over 24 yrs just don't have my own equipment anymore.... Thanks... Shelby

[email protected]


----------



## Robertstringer (Nov 20, 2019)

idesign1 said:


> Hey there, I'm looking for a DTG and screen printing company in Houston Texas or close to do wholesale work for me.... I've been in the design and screen printing industry for over 24 yrs just don't have my own equipment anymore.... Thanks... Shelby
> 
> [email protected]


How many units are you running a week I’m based in league city Texas using brother DTG Pro and Takima embroidery machines


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)




----------



## idesign1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Robertstringer said:


> How many units are you running a week I’m based in league city Texas using brother DTG Pro and Takima embroidery machines


Hey buddy, whats your number? I have a brand and need some samples for a photoshoot, but also could be interested in caps and other services, ive been in the industry for 24 yrs and used to run a screen printing shop in the heights called Black Swan..... my number is 832-860-5874


----------

